# Encyclia phoenicia



## nikv (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi!

Just like every year at this time, my Encyclia phoenicia is blooming. This year is the best display so far. I originally purchased this plant from Neptune Orchids in Florida, which if I'm not mistaken, is Jay Pfahl's orchid business. 

















I really like this flower and think this is a good one! It's a very easy grower. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## P-chan (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the lip on it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2009)

I do like the colors of this one :clap::clap::clap: !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2009)

THanx for posting.How long is that spike? Is it fragrant?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 12, 2009)

I love the colour and shape!!!


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful rosey red!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 12, 2009)

That is one impressive Encyclia. I like the long arching flower stem. What does the plant look like? Does it have a scent?

The plants in your green house look very healthy and I see you are using every nook and cranny for plants, but you can still hang some Tolumnia infront of the window 

tt


----------



## nikv (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Yes, this one does have a scent, somewhere between fruit punch and my grandmother's perfume. It's very "flower-y". I took a couple more photos this morning to show the whole plant. 











The stem is about 30 inches long. The color of the flowers is actually darker than what you see in my photos. The flash seems to lighten them quite a bit. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you realize that orchids are taking over your kitchen???? :rollhappy:

Lovely blooms.


----------



## nikv (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I guess they are.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 12, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Did you realize that orchids are taking over your kitchen???? :rollhappy:



Aren't they supposed to?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2009)

Nik, that's beautiful. I really like this Encyclia. Actually, I like most Encyclias...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2009)

Lovely pics of a lovely plant. This one would be great in the garden due to those long spikes...just a bit too cold here though.


----------



## nikv (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi!

Just a quick update. I wanted to show you the true color of this flower so I took this photo outdoors with only natural daylight. As you can see, the color is more intense!






This orchid is a lot more fragrant during the daytime than it is during the evening. It was very aromatic when I was taking the photo!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2009)

Love the color. I suppose I need to look for one now!


----------

